# Do I need a snowboard bag for bus trips?



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Plan on doing bus trips to VT this winter from NY. Will I need a bag to keep my board from getting damage during the trip?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It wouldn't hurt...


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I highly recommend it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's better than nothing.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I used a $10 sleeve that I got on Whisky for the NY-VT bus rides and it did the job.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I plan on doing the same bus trips and using a padded Dakine bag.


----------



## snwbrddreams (Aug 2, 2010)

I’d get a bag. They aren’t too expensive and they’ll protect your gear. I’d rather have a bag get scratched up then my board.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As a middle/high school ski bus chaperone I use a bag for convenience of carrying stuff (walking) to and from the bus to house. And to keep it together, sometimes taking 2 or 3 boards, boots and helmet in the bag and a daypack for lunch, mitts, goggles and jacket (can also fit in the boots and helmet).


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

I grabbed one a few years ago for like 20 bucks. Well worth it, other people i know had their scratched up pretty bad and had to pay quite a bit for repairs.


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

Yah it would definitely help.

Check whiskeymilitia.com or departmentofgoods.com for some good deals


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

If you want to go ghetto style.. and are just looking for protection cheapest way to protect your board is pipe insulation.

When I went to Argentina this month I bought two sleeves for 60cents each at Lowes and used drafting tape to hold it on. then put the board in the bag. Saved my edges since the bag wasn't padded.

But you could always just do this and carry the board solo too.. might look lame but ghetto works. I like to rock Frankenstein bindings as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Board bags are good for stashing your stuff. I have a Dakine soft bag that I got for $40. It has boot pockets, room for two decks, my bindings and I can shove both my pairs of pants and jackets in their with room for a hoodie or something else.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I use a Dakine Tour. Fully padded, 2 pockets for each boot, and no wheels. It's the perfect bag


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone. A local place is have a blowout sale in a week and I'll pick something up there.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

If you're concerned about nicks and scratches, yes. If you're concerned about actual substantive damage, probably not. However like others have said, it's convenient because it lets you keep all your stuff in one place.


----------

